# Center console swap?



## InfinityExperience (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm curious to see if anyone has successfully swapped the center console from the Holden Monaro into a 2006 GTO. Both center consoles have the window switches on the drivers side and the cup holders on the passenger side but as we all know the steering wheels are on opposite sides in these vehicles. I'd like to have the window switches near the passenger so that when I drive with my hand on the shifter, manual transmission, my passengers can raise or lower the window without giving me the awkward guy on guy hand touching I'm currently dealing with from time to time. + I think it would be cool :cool. Thanks for the help.


----------

